# Hello hello



## japanz (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi, I'm from the Midwest USA, really like just about every kind of animal (exclusions include mosquitoes, centipedes, and... Idk, I guess that's it). Currently have a small dog and some mice, hence my interest in this forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome aboard  Glad to have you!


----------



## japanz (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi, and thank you


----------

